# New method of propping wall.



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Saw these in a trade mag today. Advantage over needles seems to be you don't need to go right through the internal masonry. This means no moving of baths,rads, fitted wardrobes and damage to floors etc.
Is there anything similar used in the USA?
https://www.sneedleprops.com/


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Personally I don’t really see the advantage of that, it looks like whatever you need to do to the exterior of the masonry wall those damn things are going to be in your way and i would rather just use post shores with a longer beam and go all the way through 


For example in this picture there is no reason to have 3 of these things in this small opening where shoring probably isnt even needed at all to put that beam in, if shoring is necessary you could simply just run one right in the middle












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is another U.K. device I stumbled upon several years ago,it seems way more handy and less obtrusive.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> Here is another U.K. device I stumbled upon several years ago,it seems way more handy and less obtrusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw that one a while back as well and thought it was pretty cool but I think the span only goes to 4 1/2 feet or something 

If the masonry is bad enough to require a 4 foot opening to be supported I don’t know if I would trust putting a couple lag bolts in the mortar above it to hold it all together! Haha

Although that would be pretty nice for something like a common brick opening where they are going to fall no matter what, but usually with openings like that I just pyramid the opening up And just have a couple extra Brick to fill-in

I really don’t know if that would save any time or not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I can see the advantage when doing an extension. A lot of extensions here require a knock through where much of the rear wall is taken out. When the steels are placed below the ceiling joists, it's not so much of a problem. However a lot of people don't want a beam in the middle of the room showing, so to get it level with the ceiling means putting needles through the exterior brickwork, through the interior brick or blockwork with props going through the floor to pick them up. 
This means that with the needles coming through into the room above anything there such as a bath etc needs to be removed and out of action for a while.
With these props the rooms upstairs are left untouched.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Windycity said:


> I saw that one a while back as well and thought it was pretty cool but I think the span only goes to 4 1/2 feet or something
> 
> If the masonry is bad enough to require a 4 foot opening to be supported I don’t know if I would trust putting a couple lag bolts in the mortar above it to hold it all together! Haha
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear you Windy, think they actually span 6 ft.,still not much.Between the hassle of trying to source them ,I think I would just weld some up in my shop to accommodate the size I need.:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn said:


> Yeah I hear you Windy, think they actually span 6 ft.,still not much.Between the hassle of trying to source them ,I think I would just weld some up in my shop to accommodate the size I need.:thumbsup:


In general people in the UK are less likely to make things up themselves.
Must be the old pioneering spirit in the USA.
The main worry isn't so much the external brickwork, although it's better to keep it in place, but the load bearing inner blockwork(often AAC) or brickwork from moving, as this causes cracking in the plaster, tilework etc. Blockwork always seems more likely to drop than the face brickwork.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> In general people in the UK are less likely to make things up themselves.
> Must be the old pioneering spirit in the USA.
> The main worry isn't so much the external brickwork, although it's better to keep it in place, but the load bearing inner blockwork(often AAC) or brickwork from moving, as this causes cracking in the plaster, tilework etc. Blockwork always seems more likely to drop than the face brickwork.






:thumbsup::thumbsup:



I cannot even begin to count the "things" I have fabricated for various needs. Also,I would certainly not rely on one of those "gadgets" to prop a multi wythe wall.One for inside,one for out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly why i learned to weld! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Exactly why i learned to weld!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You betcha ! I can do gas or electric,been dong it for 52 years.
I can fix anything with a welder but a broken heart.:laughing:


----------



## Sneedle Props Ltd (Mar 7, 2021)

Personally I don’t really see the advantage of that, it looks like whatever you need to do to the exterior of the masonry wall those damn things are going to be in your way and i would rather just use post shores with a longer beam and go all the way through


For example in this picture there is no reason to have 3 of these things in this small opening where shoring probably isnt even needed at all to put that beam in, if shoring is necessary you could simply just run one ][


Windycity said:


> /QUOTE]





stuart45 said:


> I can see the advantage when doing an extension. A lot of extensions here require a knock through where much of the rear wall is taken out. When the steels are placed below the ceiling joists, it's not so much of a problem. However a lot of people don't want a beam in the middle of the room showing, so to get it level with the ceiling means putting needles through the exterior brickwork, through the interior brick or blockwork with props going through the floor to pick them up.
> This means that with the needles coming through into the room above anything there such as a bath etc needs to be removed and out of action for a while.
> With these props the rooms upstairs are left untouched.


Thank you Stuart for fighting our corner you absolutely nailed it, the picture from Windy City was only for demonstration purposes, obviously they are designed for doing larger openings, thanks again see our latest Instagram posts @sneedleprops 👍


----------

